# Tiguan GTI?



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

What are the chances of VW making Tiguan with a GTI engine and a bit tighter suspension in the near future? I think it would be quite nice package.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

child_in_time said:


> What are the chances of VW making Tiguan with a GTI engine and a bit tighter suspension in the near future? I think it would be quite nice package.


In the NAR market, I’d say none. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

For North America - Zero

For EU, they already use the better motor in it and there is talk of an R model coming to EU


so.. better shot to just move to EU instead or do a transplant yourself.. I would rather drop an RS3 motor into it personally


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

I was planning on buying Tiguan soon, just kind of bummed out by lack of power.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

child_in_time said:


> I was planning on buying Tiguan soon, just kind of bummed out by lack of power.


APR tune will be out in a few weeks. They’ve passed emissions and have beta units out in the wild. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> APR tune will be out in a few weeks. They’ve passed emissions and have beta units out in the wild.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I saw the thread about it. I wouldn’t be comfortable blowing my warranty on a brand new car and taking that risk if something happens.


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

child_in_time said:


> Yeah, I saw the thread about it. I wouldn’t be comfortable blowing my warranty on a brand new car and taking that risk if something happens.


APR Plus is always an option, although it’s a third party warranty. 

Don’t know if you’re familiar with the program or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> APR Plus is always an option, although it’s a third party warranty.
> 
> Don’t know if you’re familiar with the program or not.
> 
> ...


Yes, I know about APR plus, I guess that could be an option once this thing is out and running.


----------



## 2020Tiguan (Jul 15, 2020)

Is the power the only thing holding ya back? I just came from a '17 S3 and I can definitely understand the hesitation. Personally just needed the extra cargo space due to a growing fam, so I kinda just accepted the power and fun difference. But there haven't been many times since buy the Tig that when needed that I felt I was really missing out on the power; aside from just having fun that comes with the higher HP.


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

Not sure if it’s the throttle or automatic gearbox programming, just felt a bit sluggish when I was testing one some time ago. I wouldn’t mind 20% more HP and torque...I am sure it’s perfectly fine family hauler and has adequate power and I’ve been spoiled driving GTI for the past 5 yrs.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

child_in_time said:


> Not sure if it’s the throttle or automatic gearbox programming, just felt a bit sluggish when I was testing one some time ago. I wouldn’t mind 20% more HP and torque...I am sure it’s perfectly fine family hauler and has adequate power and I’ve been spoiled driving GTI for the past 5 yrs.



I drive both and the Tiguan is not going to put a smile on your face like a GTI does period. 

If you want more of that feel, you will want to look at "performance" SUVs - 

Audi SQ5, SQ7
Volvo T6 R-Design (XC60 or XC90) - my personal favorite, Polestar tune even better.
Alpha Romeo - Stelvio Quadrifoglio
Ford Explorer - ST 

and others, but big bucks!!

I would (if the size does not turn you off) recommend buying Atlas - SEL can now get with the 2.0T better motor. Also V6 is quite nice to drive. Also, check out Mazda CX9

Now that I have throttle issue fixed with MY2018, APR tune is next and then I think it should be where it should have been at launch... still not sure what VW was thinking other than make it drive like a highlander, or other similar boring suv...


----------



## SwiftGTI (Jul 15, 2011)

Seems like you'd like apr plus. According to apr, the horsepower bump should be around 20 percent, maybe a bit more on premium. But surprisingly (coming from a mk6 GTI), I don't mind the power on our 2019 Tiguan FWD. Gives me an excuse to explore the rpm band. When the transmission kicks down a gear or two, there's a decent amount of power on tap for daily driving situations and highway passing. Another option would be to drive on sport mode. 

I've heard AWD really burdens the powertrain so if you're concerned about the lack of power, dont check that option. 

Actually the bigger adjustment for me coming from a GTI is the handling. The Tiguan definitely does not handle like a GTI and carries considerably more weight. I keep reminding myself to slow down for corners but every once in a while I'll forget and carry way more speed into a corner than my family appreciates :laugh:


----------



## VWturbonium (Jul 15, 2003)

It's pretty doubtful. The EA888-3B isn't as bad as people make it out to be, I think the Tiguan as super-underpowered meme started because VW's marketing team chose to have the rollout back in 2017 be in Colorado during the summer. So all the journalists were testing the heaviest SEL 4-Motion models at altitude while it was very hot, with the 2018's transmission programming to boot. I do think it's a bit silly that they can't offer the regular EA888-3 from the GTI and Atlas in some trims, would only be a minor MPG hit.


My wife's 2018 SE FWD is fine though once you learn to drive around the transmission and throttle tuning(still haven't had the TSB done.)


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

VWturbonium said:


> It's pretty doubtful. The EA888-3B isn't as bad as people make it out to be, I think the Tiguan as super-underpowered meme started because VW's marketing team chose to have the rollout back in 2017 be in Colorado during the summer. So all the journalists were testing the heaviest SEL 4-Motion models at altitude while it was very hot, with the 2018's transmission programming to boot. I do think it's a bit silly that they can't offer the regular EA888-3 from the GTI and Atlas in some trims, would only be a minor MPG hit.
> 
> 
> My wife's 2018 SE FWD is fine though once you learn to drive around the transmission and throttle tuning(still haven't had the TSB done.)


I have a dealer appointment on Monday to do the TSB # 01-19-02 in preparation for an engine tune when it's avail. Sucks I need to remove the NPM before taking it to the dealer though.


----------



## ajobbins (Jun 19, 2017)

Not sure where you are or what engine options you have - here in Australia the Tiguan Highline trim comes with the EA888 at the 162kw/220HP tune of the original MK7 GTI. Still a very different care to drive than the GTI, but has the same 0-100km (0-62) time as the GTI as well.

I really dislike the DSG tune in mine - it's very unresponsive, but the car essentially has the detuned drivetrain of the Golf R (EA888 + DQ500), there is an stage 1 APR or Superchips tune for mine that basically bumps the output to Golf R spec, or a bit above.

I've been tempted to do it, and would I think end up being quite similar to the upcoming Tiguan R, but I'm not keen to void my drivetrain warranty that still has 4.5 years left.


----------



## pvivino (May 9, 2010)

If you want a Tiguan with GTI suspension and power, I think it is called a Macan perhaps a GTS or Turbo.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

pvivino said:


> If you want a Tiguan with GTI suspension and power, I think it is called a Macan perhaps a GTS or Turbo.


Yep or see my list above 🙂


----------



## happycheese (Mar 10, 2018)

Coming from a 08' GTI to a 19' Tiguan the power is definitely lacking. But the trade off is that the car is *much* larger and that's what was needed for my family. I was also looking into piggyback mods as well, I don't think that is detectable by the vagcom.


----------



## Sarli (Aug 19, 2011)

child_in_time said:


> Not sure if it’s the throttle or automatic gearbox programming, just felt a bit sluggish when I was testing one some time ago. I wouldn’t mind 20% more HP and torque...I am sure it’s perfectly fine family hauler and has adequate power and I’ve been spoiled driving GTI for the past 5 yrs.


"Sweet child in time, you'll see the line, 
the line's drawn between
the good and bad..."

Clearly you can see the line between performance and family needs. I was in that situation last year, chose the sluggish family-car (with a good stereo for loud old D.Purple Powerhouse). My reasoning was that I was not going to have the bandwidth to enjoy the performance, but could enjoy the family time (because the family takes so much time). Some people accused me of getting old... but in addition to getting old, I got a Not sure if it’s the throttle or automatic gearbox programming, just felt a bit sluggish when I was testing one some time ago. I wouldn’t mind 20% more HP and torque...I am sure it’s perfectly fine family hauler and has adequate power and I’ve been spoiled driving GTI for the past 5 yrs.[/QUOTE]"Sweet child in time, you'll see the line,the line's drawn between the good and bad..."Clearly you can see the line of performance and family needs. I was in that situation last year, chose the sluggish family-car (with a good stereo for loud old D.Purple Powerhouse). My reasoning was that I was not going to have the bandwidth to enjoy the performance, but could enjoy the family time. Some people accused me of getting old... but in addition to getting old, I got a tool to make me feel a little younger <https://casadossarli.wordpress.com/2016/08/#jp-carousel-111>- and I'm still considering getting a performance car at some point. I don't think there is a right/wrong answer. Any answer is a flawed one. Thank you VW for alienating family people who enjoy performance.I wish you a good time with any decision you make."]tool to make me feel a little younger - and I'm still considering getting a performance car at some point.









I don't think there is a right/wrong answer. Any answer is a flawed one. Thank you VW for alienating family people who enjoy performance.

I wish you a good time with any decision you make.


----------



## ghent96 (Sep 4, 2009)

zero chance. VW are smart, and efficient. They know exactly their target demographic with each car and model line they produce. There is maybe 0.1% market for a small SUV buyer that wants a sport package, much less a GTI 'super sport' package, that can't afford to just go ahead and get a Porsche instead. Yes... I know, the porsche is a VW is a Porsche... doesn't matter. They won't lower the price to sell it as a VW. The Tiguan demographic doesn't want that and won't pay for it. The Acura RDX is really the only other model that attempts this sort of thing, and more than ever it's simply a fancy Honda CR-V with a big engine, and it's much more expensive than a Tiguan. VW already has a pricing problem that relies more on owner loyalty, cuteness, and niche versus the US 'domestic' brands and lines in every category. A TiGTI would cost them way more money than they'd earn back, or at least not return the level of profit they would want to ever run it another year.


----------



## iwastspinning (Oct 17, 2007)

GTI/R would be a fun factory option, but likely push the price too high for this market space to compete with some cars listed above.

Personally knew my Tiguan wouldn't be fast, but to me the R-Line Black looks nice, is comfy, and hopefully will run for quite a while. I think the best thing I ever did, a few years ago now, was buy a motorcycle. You ride a bike and you realize _most _cars will NEVER be fast, that really helped me put the automobile into perspective. Now that I've got two kids, the size is very helpful. Wanna carve or go quick? Straddle a rocket! Need to get to work in a city? I've had 6-speeds, a few Lexi', etc, rarely ever came out of 2nd gear in Boston traffic... Avg 9-12mph for a 40 min 7 mile commute, what's the point of a fast car?


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

iwastspinning said:


> what's the point of a fast car?


https://youtu.be/7tlxG1-aWtI. 🙂


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

Well I went for another test drive, this time I had it in Sport mode, and I wasn’t bad at all around town. A few things still bother me, overboosted steering and damn arm rest is not adjustable, not even sliding forward, and this was a top trip SEL Premium. Would be nice to have rear heated seats on SEL-P.
Has anyone messed with OBD11 to adjust steering, make it a bit heavier?


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

child_in_time said:


> Well I went for another test drive, this time I had it in Sport mode, and I wasn’t bad at all around town. A few things still bother me, overboosted steering and damn arm rest is not adjustable, not even sliding forward, and this was a top trip SEL Premium. Would be nice to have rear heated seats on SEL-P.
> Has anyone messed with OBD11 to adjust steering, make it a bit heavier?


Did you put the steering mode into sport as well? This will give you the effect you are looking for.


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

zimmie2652 said:


> Did you put the steering mode into sport as well? This will give you the effect you are looking for.


Good suggestion, it was left on normal setting.


----------



## fenderiaris (Aug 31, 2019)

In the EU there’s a diesel tiguan with biturbo that makes 240hp and 52 Nm at 1500rpm (!!!!!!) which needs 6.2 secs for 0-100 km/h and in October comes the new R version with 320hp. Are you getting those in the states?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zimmie2652 (Feb 15, 2015)

fenderiaris said:


> In the EU there’s a diesel tiguan with biturbo that makes 240hp and 52 Nm at 1500rpm (!!!!!!) which needs 6.2 secs for 0-100 km/h and in October comes the new R version with 320hp. Are you getting those in the states?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

